# ebay



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

What is going wrong with ebay? I have bought and sold on ebay for many years with no problems. Recently I have had two sellers who have pulled out/not wanted to send an item, presumably because it did not fetch as much as they would have liked.
I have recently had several buyers who have not paid and not communicated, the items then have had to be relisted. I have a current listing for a Garmin satnav, the first time it was sold the person did admit that they could not afford it after all! Now it is relisted, with one day to go, and it has a high bid by a person with 100% feedback from 2 feedbacks. I have checked that feedback and although marked as 100% positive because of ebay's stupid system, both feedback comments state that this person does not pay, is a timewaster and does not reply to correspondence. Is there anything that I can do to cancel his bid? Or how can we get ebay to change the system of not being able to give negative feedback ratings to buyers?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

rowley said:


> What is going wrong with ebay? I have bought and sold on ebay for many years with no problems. Recently I have had two sellers who have pulled out/not wanted to send an item, presumably because it did not fetch as much as they would have liked.
> I have recently had several buyers who have not paid and not communicated, the items then have had to be relisted. I have a current listing for a Garmin satnav, the first time it was sold the person did admit that they could not afford it after all! Now it is relisted, with one day to go, and it has a high bid by a person with 100% feedback from 2 feedbacks. I have checked that feedback and although marked as 100% positive because of ebay's stupid system, both feedback comments state that this person does not pay, is a timewaster and does not reply to correspondence. Is there anything that I can do to cancel his bid? Or how can we get ebay to change the system of not being able to give negative feedback ratings to buyers?


Yes their feedback system leaves a lot to be desired!

You can cancel a bid on your item. More info here

Phil


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Phil. I am becoming reluctant about selling anything else on ebay.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have to say that we haven't had any issues generally, couple of items hadn't turned up but resolved by ebay or PayPal.

The system works for most, but there are always going to be the occasional buyer or seller that cause problems.

I have had 394 transations in the past 12 months, 5 had minor issues:

laptop battery didn't fit, refunded
hydraulic jack didn't work, refunded
Three LED displays in a batch were faulty, replaced by seller
Two items didn't turn up, refunded by PayPal after raising a dispute

Most of these were buying, I don't do much selling.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More madness from E-Bay ...............................


We have important account updates to share with you. We have enhanced your account security and added the ability for on-demand payout. There is no action for you to take right now. You will start to receive simple, routine requests for further authentication as you continue selling on eBay.More details on what’s changed:Your account with eBay has now been updated to a payment account, as further described in our Payment Terms of Use. As a result, enhanced security procedures have been applied to your account. These are required under the revised Payment Services Directive (PSD2), a regulation affecting users in the United Kingdom and the EU. As a result, you may be subject to additional verification, including by asking you to re-enter your login credentials or a one-time code sent to you via SMS when you undertake certain activities on eBay. Learn more about what's changed.You now also have the ability to request payouts of your available funds on-demand, as well as having them sent on a set schedule. You can request an *on-demand* payout in the Payments section of Seller Hub or My eBay. Learn more about getting paid for items you sell.Thanks,
eBay team

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Lots of on line financial places are doing these one time pass codes over here now Ray. Its part of the 2 Step verification processes that seem to be in vogue at the moment.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G and it's a pain in the rectum as not everyone has a so called 'smart' phone and even if you do there's no guarantee of getting a signal just when you want. It's stressful as I have just experienced booking a ferry ticket for my wife on Brittany Ferries. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another very annoying happening on E-Bay is as soon as you pay for an item it then shows a cheaper selection of the same item?

Burgers.

Ray.


----------

